# Welders



## Robert777 (Jun 24, 2018)

wyandot said:


> If you can run a caulk gun, you can run a wire welder.


This might be true but here is a really good example of why understanding the welding process is really important, along with practice. About 25 yrs ago I met a dude who bought a mig and built his own drag race car. It was highly modified and had huge horse power and I could have banged the roll cage and frame apart with a framing hammer.

Guy got really irritated when I told him that car would kill him on the first run he made with it. He just had to try it so took it out some where not at an official track and did a hard launch and sure enough frame and roll cage broke apart. Amateurs don't weld anything that matters with a mig.

Run your mig hot enough to burn through what ever you are welding and adjust wire speed and move the mig gun fast enough so it runs hot hot hot but does not quite burn though. If you don't get what the heck I'm talking about find some one who actually has experience and pay him or con him into doing your structural welds. I mean welds that could result in people getting hurt if they fail.

Practice Mig welding small sections of steel together then put it in a vice get a big hammer and beat the living heck out of it to see if you can break your welds. When you get to the point you can weld something together, it looks good and acts like one solid piece of steel you can not hammer apart your getting there.


----------

